# Eight words with two meanings!



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

1. THINGY (thing-ee) n.
Female......Any part under a car's hood.
Male..........The strap fastener on a woman's bra.

2. VULNERABLE (vul-ne-ra-bel) adj.
Female......Fully opening up one's self emotionally to another.
Male.........Playing football without a cup.

3. COMMUNICATION (ko-myoo-ni-kay-shon) n.
Female......The open sharing of thoughts and feelings with one's partner.
Male..........Leaving a note before taking off on a fishing trip with the
boys.

4. COMMITMENT (ko-mit-ment) n.
Female .......A desire to get married and raise a family.
Male...........Trying not to hit on other women while out with this one.

5. ENTERTAINMENT (en-ter-tayn-ment) n.
Female......A good movie, concert, play or book.
Male..........Anything that can be done while drinking beer.

6. FLATULENCE (flach-u-lens) n.
Female......An Embarrassing byproduct of indigestion.
Male..........A source of entertainment, self-expression, male bonding.

7. MAKING LOVE (may-king luv) n.
Female......The greatest expression of intimacy a couple can achieve.
Male..........Call it whatever you want just as long as we do it.

8. REMOTE CONTROL (ri-moht kon-trohl) n.
Female.......A device for changing from one TV channel to another.
Male...........A device for scanning through all 375 channels every 5
minutes.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

9. TIDY (ty-dee) adj.
Female...... The state of the house when everything is put away where it should be.
Male......... The state of the house when I can't find anything.

10. CLEAN (kl-eeen) adj.
Female..... Capable of a white glove inspection
Male......... Dirty washing stuffed back into cupboard

11. DISCUSSION (dis-cuss-on) n.
Female...... A frank and open discourse about something that is a problem
Male.......... Time to run off to the pub

12. CAR (k-ar) n.
Female...... The item that drains all the money from the household
Male.......... Something you can shower with gifts *before* it starts nagging at you


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

lol....liked no 12 the best though...


H


----------

